# What do Jewish people call God?



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, so this may seem like a dumb question but here's the deal: in the next page of my comic, Henry (the resident jew) begins a pleasant chat with another character about religion and explains a thing he does about eating kosher that doesn't make much sense to anyone except me.
So anyway at one point he says 'well ha ha i'm sure *god* won't punish me for eating unclean foods' and that's where I have a problem. I'd originally written Hashem because I thought it was appropriate but now I'm not sure. Is it Yahweh? Is it Jehovah (worse? how could it be worse? jehovah! jehovah!)? Is it Adonaï? Is it just God? WHAT DO I CALL THIS ENTITY.

Just as a reminder: he's Conservative bordering on Reform (respects Shabbat and goes to the synagogue, makes an effort to eat kosher ever other week, speaks Yiddish (yeah he's Askhenazi) and respects the main holidays but other than that) so he's pretty laid-back. Don't know if this is relevant.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 20, 2009)

It depends. I know some Jews don't use a name at all but I think most English-speaking Jews would just say "God."


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 20, 2009)

My dad is Jewish. He and his family have always called him "God".


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 20, 2009)

As far as I'm aware, they'll say "God" and write is as "G-d" as a sign of respect. 

...Leonard Cohen does, at least X3


----------



## octobr (Jun 20, 2009)

relevant

just sayin.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 20, 2009)

Jews don't say God's name. If it has to be written, use G-D or G!d or whatever.

EXCEPT MY GIRLFRIEND BUT SHE DOESN'T REALLY BELIEVE IN GOD ANYWAY SO SHE DOESN'T COUNT

Jews are Jews by birth so it depends on if they are practising or not too I guess


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 20, 2009)

I think it might just depend on what language you're/they're speaking.


----------



## Alexi (Jun 21, 2009)

I've heard some Jews call god Yoweh (sp?) but don't take my word for it


----------



## Treechu (Jun 21, 2009)

Yahweh?

Not sure but.. I'unno.


----------



## Minish (Jun 21, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> As far as I'm aware, they'll say "God" and write is as "G-d" as a sign of respect.
> 
> ...Leonard Cohen does, at least X3


Yeah, it was written G-d in my R.E. exam.

...for years I thought 'G-d' was actually the name of the god. >_> Always wondered why they used a name that looks like some kind of robotic serial number...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 21, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> ...for years I thought 'G-d' was actually the name of the god. >_>


Did you pronounce it 'G-dash-d' like they do in The Hebrew Hammer...?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I'll just have him say 'god', because I'm pretty certain all the other versions are in Hebrew and Yiddish. And yeah, the G-d thing is done because one cannot deface god, including his name, which is why burning or scribbling over the Torah isn't kosher. Some Jewish people do it on the Internet as well because you could technically print the page and burn it afterwards (seriously).



Storm said:


> The Hebrew Hammer


Is this a real film?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 21, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Is this a real film?


yup


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm fairly sure it's pretty much a pick-and-choose situation and no one God name is the "right" one.

At least, after finding this during research on my antisemitism project for History, I should really hope so o.o


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 24, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Is this a real film?


Totally a must-see in my eyes, you don't even have to be Jewish to find it hilarious.


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 25, 2009)

You could just have him say "the lord" or "the father".


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 25, 2009)

http://community.livejournal.com/little_details is great for these kinds of questions. <:3


----------

